# Can I switch between 2 audio outputs easily?



## racer13fly

Here's what I'm trying to do: Switch my audio outputs quickly without having to do any difficult or time-consuming things.  I have 2 audio outputs: 1 goes to USB speakers and one goes to a headset, which has that small audio plug that plugs into my audio card.  Whenever I try to switch between the two, what I do is go to the control panel and switch the default audio outputs.  Here's the problem: When I do that, I can't change the volume level with the buttons on my keyboard or the buttons on the speakers, and I have to restart any programs I was using that was making sound outputs or music (iTunes for example).  So then what I'd try to do is put my computer in sleep mode and wake it up again.  But then what usually happens is that it forgets the speakers are there (this part only happens when switching from headset to speakers) so then I have to reach behind my computer and plug it in again.  But since my computer forgot they were there, I then have to set it back to USB audio, and then the only thing left to do is to restart my computer (which takes quite a long time, even though I have good hardware).
So all I'm asking, does anyone know how I can just simply switch them and not go through any of those troubles?  I currently have Windows XP SP3.
And thanks in advance!
(and sorry for it being so long, lol)


----------



## racer13fly

wow, no replies?


----------



## louisd11

Dude I have the same problem and was wondering the same thing. ANy programs out there or script maybe?


----------



## dlooke

Normally you have to go to Control Panel/Sound to change the default audio device, then restart the application. Another way is use this utility to change the audio device: http://www.quicksoundswitch.toflo.de/
Typically most applications only check the audio settings in the registry when they start up. So you normally always need to restart the application. You should be able to leave the headphones plugged in and the speakers active and change which is being used using this utility.


----------



## racer13fly

it works great! (although the hotkeys aren't working right, but I don't use them so, yea)
Thanks!


----------

